
Treating Inequality with Redistribution: Is the Cure Worse than the Disease? - AndrewDucker
http://blog-imfdirect.imf.org/2014/02/26/treating-inequality-with-redistribution-is-the-cure-worse-than-the-disease/
======
anovikov
Good news; one thing i'd argue about is relationship between democracy and
redistribution: while great inequality is, in my perception, compatible with
democracy (democracy worked just fine in the 1920s America), greatly
redistributive society isn't: too many voters will be dependent on the others
and their votes will be driven by a will to extort more from the public, which
might make society unstable...

